# Music?!



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

List your favorite genres, singers, and bands!

I like rock, soft rock, alternative, country, and Americana.
Some of my favorite bands are Fleetwood Mac, Jefferson Airplane, Sugarland, Heart, Feist, Blondie, Hall & Oates, Cold Play, Boston, Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers.. Singers: Stevie Nicks, KT Tunstall, Janis Joplin, Grace Slick, Regina Spektor,

Theres definintly alot more, but those are just to start the topic..

Anyone else?


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Right now I like Krystal Meyer's ]_Collide and Beauty of Grace _ Paramore's _Decode and I Caught Myself, _ Casting Crowns' _While You Were Sleeping _and Taylor Swift's _Teardrops on my Guitar and Love Story . . . _
Variety . . . .


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i'm into rock, classic rock, alternative, metal, And heavy metal. 

Queensryche, Metallica, Krokus, Creed, Def Leppard, Heart, Lynyrd Skynyrd, Nickelback, Ram Jam, Blackfoot, Red rider, Santana, Kansas, Cross Canadian Ragweed, ZZ top, and the list goes on!

 i also like world music, celtic!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> i'm into rock, classic rock, alternative, metal, And heavy metal.
> 
> Queensryche, Metallica, Krokus, Creed, Def Leppard, Heart, Lynyrd Skynyrd, Nickelback, Ram Jam, Blackfoot, Red rider, Santana, Kansas, Cross Canadian Ragweed, ZZ top, and the list goes on!
> 
> i also like world music, celtic!


 we have alot in common...I to ......like those.....but I have to add country music.....there are to many to list...  LOL
I call it ...my variety pack


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i like the modern country music a bit, but not the oldies, too depressing. I like rodeo- by garth brooks. 

do not like rap. 

My goats -LOVE- listening to country!, they dont like my style of music, but as i'm passing the counry station they quiet down like theyre listening. Yes i let them listen to music!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

We have a radio in our barn, my mom always has it switched to country, but I like my goats the learn a variety of music, so I usually switch it to soft rock 70's & 80's XD.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> i like the modern country music a bit, but not the oldies, too depressing. I like rodeo- by garth brooks.
> 
> do not like rap.
> 
> My goats -LOVE- listening to country!, they dont like my style of music, but as i'm passing the counry station they quiet down like theyre listening. Yes i let them listen to music!


Katrina...
How odd ....we sound so much alike ...I like rodeo by garth brooks...I also like ...the new country over the old country......and rap isn't my type of music either.....
I like some of cletus T ,when he makes fun at the originals LOL :thumbup:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I like about everything but old country bothers the crap out of me...I deal with it cause it's my dads favorite but I can't stand it.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

toth, thats so cool. i dont know who cletus T is though.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm pretty sure he's a rapper...


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm a big country girl! But I also like some other stuff.

Favorite artists right now include: Miranda Lambert, Josh Turner, OneRepublic, Taylor Swift, LeAnn Rimes, Sugarland, and many many more! lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> toth, thats so cool. i dont know who cletus T is though.


this is cletus T Judd...some of his videos....you have to wait until the commercial ends then the song will play..on some of them

http://www.cmt.com/videos/cledus-t-judd ... -cow.jhtml

http://www.cmt.com/videos/cledus-t-judd ... -mas.jhtml

http://www.cmt.com/videos/cledus-t-judd ... scar.jhtml


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I can listen to just about anything, but my favs are folk/punk folk, reggae, and old funk/soul/motown stuff. 

A few examples of what I've been listen to lately:

Lucy Kaplansky
Allison Kraus
Joseph Arthur
Neil Finn
Ingrid Michaelson
Tegan and Sara
Kaki King
Ziggy Marley


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

ok I mis-interpretted that...


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Ok here we go
Types of Music: Alternative, Metal, Heavy Rock, 80's, 60's 70's and 90's. 
Almost anything catchy
Bands: AC/DC, Nirvana, The Presets, MGMT, Guns and Roses, Kiss, Queen, Pendulum, Spider Bait, Foo Fighters, Hinder, Linkin Park, Weird Al, Danger, Rolling Stones.
My playlist-
MGMT-Electric Feel
B52's-Love Shack
Don Lang-The Witchdoctor
G.A.R-Paradise City
Pendulum-Blood Sugar
Mouldy Peaches-Anyone Else But You (I recommend you have a listen  )
Queen-Bohemian Rhapsody
Rolling Stones-Paint it Black
Queen- We will Rock You
Nirvana- Come as You Are and Smells like Teen Spirit.
Hinder-Get Stoned
AC/DC-All the classics..
I love music :greengrin: 
Oh and I am extrememly jealous of my Brother Steve who is going to see MGMT live TONIGHT :veryangry: :angry:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I'm pretty sure he's a rapper...





> ok I mis-interpretted that...


LOL.....Sara... :ROFL:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

FRF, I absolutley love Alison Krauss, I recently got her and Robert Plant's new cd Raising Sand, love it. And I really like Ingred Michealson as well, she sounds slightly like Regina Spektor as well. You should post a recording/video of you singing or playing guitar!

Sara, Cletus T is related to Judd sisters, Naomi & Wynona, if you've hear of them.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The barn radio is on a christian station. I cant help but wonder if my one Nubian, Grace, thinks they are singing about her when they sing about the grace of God.

I can listen to anything but rap.My faves are Dylan, Maria Muldaur, Geoff Muldaur, both individually and collectively while in the Jim Kweskin Jug Band. Lots of Bonnie Raitt and Motown...ARETHA & blues...Muddy Waters, Stevie Ray Vaughn. Ooh ooh John Mayall, Van Morrison. 
The late Paul DeLay. Saw this huge man wail on his harmonica a few times. Went to a now defunct roadhouse when there were about 15 people there including staff. They played their hearts outs out like there was no tomorrow. I ripped a flyer off the bathrm wall. It still hangs in my kitchen. I have about 3 CD's with his autograph.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I love music, I listen to almost anything, except I'm not a fan of pre-70's, country(except for Toby Keith and Kenny Chesney), christian or rap music(except for the song, What its Like by Everlast, great song and Linkin Park)

Green Day and My Chemical Romance are my favs, here's the rest of it:
Fall Out Boy, Panic at the Disco, Coldplay, Augustana, Train, 3 Doors Down, Everclear, Third Eye Blind, Goo Goo Dolls, Broadway Calls, A Fire Inside, Paramore, Pinhead Gunpowder, Foxboro Hot Tubs, Three Days Grace, Hinder, Snow Patrol, Mat Kearney, James Blunt, Linkin Park, Howie Day, Alicia Keys, Five for Fighting, Collective Soul, 30 Seconds to Mars, Blue October, The Wallflowers, Vertical Horizon, The Network, Gin Blossoms, Radiohead, Oasis, Stone Temple Pilots, Counting Crows, the Black Crows, Nickelback, Nirvana, Rob Thomas, Sheryl Crow, Kid Rock(only the new stuff, no rap) Sugar Ray, Stone Sour, Staind, No Doubt, Red Jumpsuit Apparatus, Matchbox Twenty, Fastball, Creed, Interpartysystem, Nicole Adkins, Wierd Al and Avril Lavgine. I know I'm missing a lot here.

And for my fav classic rockers:
REO Speedwagon, Ted Nugent, Foreigner, Boston, Journey, Firefall, Lynyrd Skynyrd, some of the Rolling Stones, AC/DC(they need a lighting bolt button on the keyboard) Guns 'N' Roses, The Eagles, America, Glenn Frey, Don Henley, Joe Walsh, The Beatles, Paul McCartney, George Harrison, Ringo Starr, Neil Young, Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers, John Mellencamp, Pink Floyd, Styx, Heart, Rush, Queen, Kansas, Damn Yankees, ZZ Top, The B-52's and I'm missing even more here 

I also like one hit wonders


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I personally listen to everything but the Christian stations.

To give you an idea of me - here is the list of what is on my playlist on my myspace - such a wide variety!!!

I got it from my momma - Will.I.Am
Off the Hilbilly Hook - Trailor Choir (this is a new country band under Toby Keith! They ROCK!)
Pocket full of Sunshine - Natasha Bedingfield
Shake - Ying Yang Twins
Paralyzer - Finger Eleven
Hell Yah - Montgomery Gentry
Tubthumping - Chumbawamba
Honky Tonk Badankadank - Trace Adkins
Firestarter - Prodigy
Shes a hottie - Tobie Keith
All Summer Long - Kidd Rock
Waiting on the world to change- John Mayer
Sweet Home Alabama - Lynard Skynard
Voodoo - Godsmack
You're still the one - Shania Twain (First dance at our wedding)
Sensual Seduction - Snoop Dog
Androdgeny - Garbage
Copper Head Road - Steve Earl
I wanna talk about me - Tobie Keith
Never Smoke Weed with Willie Again - Toby Keith and Willie Nelson (OHHHH so funny!)
Swing - Trace Adkins


So that gives you a bit of me!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Toth- I"m slightly brainless lately.
Amos- Thank you.
Allison- YOu have good tastes!LOL!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

kelebek said:


> Paralyzer - Finger Eleven


Forgot them, thats like my favorite song


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I also really REALLY like the song from Santana and Chad Kroeger (from Nickel Back) and I can't remember the name


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

into the night - Santana and Kroeger. great song!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Amos said:


> FRF, I absolutley love Alison Krauss, I recently got her and Robert Plant's new cd Raising Sand, love it. And I really like Ingred Michealson as well, she sounds slightly like Regina Spektor as well.


I have that cd too! It is really good. I like Regina Spektor also...sounds like we have similar tastes...



Amos said:


> You should post a recording/video of you singing or playing guitar!


Yeah, I should. I'll record some stuff onto my computer and post it in a separate thread.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I usually listen to contemporary Christian...a little rock/punk Christian and some country. I used to listen to country all the time, but not so much anymore. I also listen to punk(I guess that is what you call it) like Lil Wayne..but not really by my choice...that's what my brother listens to.

My fav bands and singers are: Tenth Avenue North(I love ANYTHING by them!), Sanctus Real, TobyMac, Brandon Heath, 33 Miles, Third Day, Michael W. Smith, Newsboys, and I know there is more..a bunch more, but nothing is coming to mind... :roll:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I pretty much like all country.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I listen to a pretty wide variety of music. My favorite singer/bands are (this is going through my lists of CD's)
Chrisd Daughtry
Kenny Chesney garth brookes (have just about all of his cd's he has ever put out) 
Nickleback
Rehab
Godsmack
Taylor Swift
Emerson Drive
Rodney Atkins
Fleetwood Mac
The Eagles
Josh Turner....Love his voice cant get enough of it
Some Tim Mcgraw (dont care for several of his songs thoug) 
Fuel
Staind
the list goes on.....
beth


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Toth- I"m slightly brainless lately.


Don't feel bad sarah.....we have all been there.... :hug:


----------

